# chickasawhatchee quail quota hunt/ need someone with dogs



## poole93 (Oct 18, 2017)

I applied hoping to get drawn so me and the gf could go and had planned to buy a dog or two but with the hurricane i had some damage come up that needed fixing and forgot i had applied for ot and well i got drawn so was wondering if anyone on here who has dogs would wanna go with us, its in febrauary


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Oct 18, 2017)

*quail hunt*

I have three dogs. when is the hunt in feb.


----------



## poole93 (Oct 18, 2017)

February the 3rd


----------



## Mumpy (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm interested - I have a 4 year Drahtharr and a 1.5yr GSP


----------



## mecicon (Oct 20, 2017)

Well...it's one thing to have dogs and another to have good dogs...and even another to have good hunting dogs...and then another to have good hunting dogs...and then another that know how to point... and then another to hold...and then another to hold steady.... I could go on but I think you get it.


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 21, 2017)

It should be a good year at Chickasaw. I have been seeing quail everywhere in south ga. This year. Now if we can get some cold weather to keep the snakes away. Chickasaw is full of snakes. Be careful.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Oct 21, 2017)

*Chickasaw*

The snake  are why I am not jumping on this ! If this winter is like last I am not taking my dogs to Chickasaw on a hot day!


----------



## Coach K (Oct 21, 2017)

*Snakes!!*



coveyrise said:


> It should be a good year at Chickasaw. I have been seeing quail everywhere in south ga. This year. Now if we can get some cold weather to keep the snakes away. Chickasaw is full of snakes. Be careful.



Ol' coveyrise can sure find snakes!  

Before it went to quota, used to hunt Chickasawhatchee quite often.  Feb 3rd, my daughter got drawn for the Di-Lane quota hunt, though.  

As far as lots of birds, though...... good luck and don't get your hopes up too high.  It's not managed like the private plantations that C.R. is used to.


----------



## poole93 (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 21, 2017)

Coach K said:


> Ol' coveyrise can sure find snakes!
> 
> Before it went to quota, used to hunt Chickasawhatchee quite often.  Feb 3rd, my daughter got drawn for the Di-Lane quota hunt, though.
> 
> As far as lots of birds, though...... good luck and don't get your hopes up too high.  It's not managed like the private plantations that C.R. is used to.



I may have seen more birds today in one hour than I ever have in that time period. We have a LOT of really young (2-4 week old) birds out there now. We had a great hatch in September. This could be a record setting year.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 22, 2017)

coveyrise said:


> I may have seen more birds today in one hour than I ever have in that time period. We have a LOT of really young (2-4 week old) birds out there now. We had a great hatch in September. This could be a record setting year.


 
I've been blocking a place for the past four weeks and have seen tons of birds. Best numbers I've ever seen.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 22, 2017)

As far as the snakes go, they're always a concern but you can't let them keep you put of the woods. 

Wish I could commit to help but I'm sure we'll be hunting at work those days.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 25, 2017)

Chickasaw been doing quail rehabilitation going on 2 years now same as elmodel  an a quail plantation borders both of them now


----------



## smoothie (Dec 7, 2017)

Well fellas how was it?


----------



## poole93 (Dec 12, 2017)

It's in February and still looking for someone with dogs


----------



## poole93 (Jan 20, 2018)

Still looking


----------

